
No, Google Says, It Did Not Delete ‘Palestine’ from Its Maps - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/12/world/middleeast/google-palestine.html?_r=0
======
jomamaxx
It's a tricky thing ...

But 'Palestine' is not an internationally recognized place, it should be 'West
Bank' and 'Gaza'.

That said Google Maps does show 'Israel' as encompassing both those areas,
which is also wrong.

~~~
dragonwriter
> But 'Palestine' is not an internationally recognized place

Yes, it is. The State of Palestine is recognized by most countries in the
world (136), and is a non-member observer state in the UN, as well as
participating in various other international organizations.

~~~
jomamaxx
Not to sound to Imperalist, but Palestine is not recognized by the powers that
matter - namely North America, West Europe, Japan, Aussie etc. - i.e. the free
and democratic world with power.

I want Arabs in Palestine to have a state - but not until Hamas is gone. They
democratically elected a terrorist group who's #1 objective is to destroy
Israel, and bring everyone in the region under Islamic theocracy.

Having a 'state' is merely a political tool to promote their terrorist agenda.

Moreover, West Bank / Gaza are two totally different things today.

Arabs in Palestine had their opportunity for statehood with Oslo accord - but
they said no. Why? Because they would not recognize the existence of Israel.
They would not recognize their neighbouring people's right to self
determination.

When Gaza was given freedom in 2004 - did they build schools? Universities?
Housing?

What did they do with their new freedom?

They went 'full terrorist' and used the opportunity to import weapons and try
to kill Jews.

It's an abomination.

When Hamas is gone, and the Arabs in Palestine want to live in peace and
prosperity with their neighbours, which the surely can, then they can have a
state.

Ironically - the existence of Hamas gives Israel cover to build settlements in
the West Bank.

If Gaza were run by reasonable people, not firing missiles, there would be a
shit-ton of pressure on Israel to stop building settlements. As proof again -
Oslo accords.

Deep seated Arab intransigence and egoism by their elite - their unwillingness
to accept anything other than total Muslim Theocracy is the root of the
problem.

No state until the terrorists have little or no influence.

Until then, it's a managed territory.

That said - I think regular Palestinians should have passports of some kind.

------
Radle
There's a gif in the article that claims to be a "before/after" removal proof.

I find it amusing how obviously it's faked.

------
microcolonel
For those who browse without cookies and so can't see the page:
[http://archive.is/zbAa6](http://archive.is/zbAa6)

------
nthcolumn
I'd be interested to know what the bug is that causes both West Bank and Gaza
titles not to be displayed. I couldn't find anywhere else missing. When you
search for Palestine in maps it doesn't point to Texas. It's disgusting that
people are alleging some Jewish plot because of who the founders are. That's
just bigoted. As for Palestine/Israel I wish they'd just sort out their
differences and stop squabbling over namespaces, people really suffering over
nothing.

~~~
dkuntz2
reducing the israel/palestine conflict to "squabbling over namespaces" is just
wildly inaccurate at best, and isn't even tangential to the root cause.

